# Car alarm that texts you if your car is disturbed



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an alarm that sends you a text if your car is being broken into/stolen? I've got no experience so don't really know if they're any good.

Anyone got any experiences?

Alternatively (and this might sound stupid) can you set a camera fitted into the cabin that you'd be able to monitor via internet for example?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got the Toad text alert mobule with tracker.

I think it can be connected to most alarms as long as the alarm has a armed low output connection (negative)

Works a treat, sends you 3 types of text depending on how the alarms been triggered.


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

Knight Racer - Bodykits, Carbon and Customising


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

sandstorm said:


> Knight Racer - Bodykits, Carbon and Customising


that looks like a top peice of kit:thumbsup:


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

they on ebay for £68
UK Realtime GPS/GSM/GPRS Tracker Device Tracking System on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 19:22:57 GMT)
i got one there really good acurate to about 15 ft


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

its a class wee doo-dad...
although i posted that link without reading the first post properly. this is a standalond gadget, i dont think it works with the alarm.
ive had one for about a year now and had no issues with it plus you can take it out of the car and it can run on batteries, 
its very useful if you have a phone that can access google maps.
i used it on holidays last year snowboarding with my little bro, told him to keep it in his pocket and i could check where he was on the mountain anytime i wanted...


----------



## sandstorm (Apr 15, 2008)

chippy said:


> they on ebay for £68
> UK Realtime GPS/GSM/GPRS Tracker Device Tracking System on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 19:22:57 GMT)
> i got one there really good acurate to about 15 ft


just to be clear. i dont sell these and have no affiliatiln with knight-racer, i just bought mine off them last year:thumbsup:


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

> they on ebay for £68
> UK Realtime GPS/GSM/GPRS Tracker Device Tracking System on eBay (end time 05-Dec-09 19:22:57 GMT)
> i got one there really good acurate to about 15 ft


This sounds perfect. Thanks for the links guys!

Just a few questions:

If it runs off the cigarette lighter I'm guessing I can wire into a power source perminently so I can hide it and won't have to remove it again?

Have you have any issues with it?

It says that you can set it up with google maps so that you get a constant signal telling you where the car is at all times. Is that hard to set up?

Thanks again for this guys. Genuinely very pleased and will definitely be buying one! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

here is a story you may enjoy reading (not sure enjoy is the correct word as its a terrible story) regarding these tex me alarms. 


My mate purchased a new M3 a few months ago. 

Anyway his house was raided by a bunch of lads that held his daughter at knife point until my mate handed over the keys to the BMW! 

lucky for him no one was hurt (well my mate had a minor knife injury where one of them pushed a knife to his throat before they found his young daughter a sleep upstairs) 

So he handed over the keys the second they found his daughter and they made off with his car. The police picked up the tracker siginal and found the car a few miles away. 

Anyway he had a tex me alarm fitted to his HOUSE! So we was all around a friends having a few beers and my mate turned up in his M3 and joined in on the beers! He parked his BMW at the rear of the house (a very weel to do area with footballers etc local) 

So everyone is sat there enjoying there beer when his phone goes off saying his house alarm is going off! So we all cram into a car being drove buy the sober one of us all! We arrive at his house and yes its been broken into. 

Nothing is missing apart from his spare set of keys for the BMW! We all turn to each and say your lucky your car was not here but left at dans house! 

So we all cram back into the sober persons car plus a taxi due to the police was there  and make our way back to Dans house where the BMW was parked outside. (his house was about 3 miles away) 

Have you guessed yet? 


We pull up and there is no BMW M3 parked outside anymore!!! 

The theifs must of seen the car parked up and known his address and went to steal the spare keys! And us lot let them have it as we all went to his house instead!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

buckerz69 said:


> This sounds perfect. Thanks for the links guys!
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> ...


yes you can hard wire it
not had any issues
you have to call it or text it then it tells you where it is
hope this helps


----------

